# jsf: Link hinter Button verschecken



## A.T. (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auf meiner Applikation gibt es einiges an Buttons aber keine Links. 
Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich ein Servlet nur über einen Link gestartet bekomme aber nicht über einen Button.

So funktioniert es:

```
<h:outputLink 
        id="link" target="_blank"
        value="http://localhost:8080/JGeldAktuellVerwaltung/xls">
    <f:verbatim>Excel Export der Kundenlist</f:verbatim>
</h:outputLink>
```

Versuche ich diese Zeile

```
<f:verbatim>Excel Export der Kundenlist</f:verbatim>
```
durch irgendeine Form von _*h:commandButtons*_ zu erstezten funktioniert der Link nicht.

So z.B.:

```
<h:outputLink 
        id="link" target="_blank"
        value="http://localhost:8080/JGeldAktuellVerwaltung/xls">
    <h:commandButton 
        value="Gesamte Liste Exportieren"
        styleClass="BUTTON" id="exportieren" 
        disabled="#{kundenBean.aktionNotActive}">
    </h:commandButton>
</h:outputLink>
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das der Link aussieht wie ein Button bzw. der Button sich verhält wie ein Link?
Würde natürlich auch so gehen, allerdings ist optisch nicht besonders schön, da inkonsquent!

Für einen Tip, Link was auch immer wäre ich sehr Dankbar!

Gruß
A.T.


----------



## SnooP (10. Jul 2008)

Ist das ein externer Link oder ein Link auf einen Teil deiner Anwendung?

bei ersterem würde ich ein verbatim-tag in Verbindung mit einem <input type="submit" und onclick-javascript link bauen...

bei zweiterem einen commandButton und eine navigationrule in der faces-config zur Seite.


----------



## A.T. (10. Jul 2008)

Es ist ein Interner Link.
Das mit dem commandButton und einer Navigationrule in der faces-config habe ich probiert. Daran bin ich aber gescheitert weil ich auf keine "echte" Steit verlinke sondern nur auf ein Servlet das mir meine Daten in eine Exceldatei spiechert.


----------

